# hymer built in scooter rack



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all

Just changed our van,and new one(new to us) has a pull out scooter rack.
does anyone have the same and use it?.

How do you fasten a sccoter to it.

I have a couple of bars,but these are for cycles not scooter,i think?

can anyone help.I looked though paperwork and manual and nothing in there for scooter rack.

Karl


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Karl
Pictures would help. What van did you get?

Steve


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*scooter rack*

Hi Steve

We bought another hymer, b644 this time,we managed to find one with both a rear lounge like we had,but also with a front dinnette.Only prob is 
we increased length another 2'6".Fay said she liked the extra length though :lol: :lol: .

Hows jan,and have you had a *** yet 8)

will post some pics tommorrow

Karl


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have the Hymer scooter rack on ours. (1995 model 584).

We were told when we bought it, carrying capacity was 100kgs. Bought a Piaggio 50cc - weighs 79kgs. but the leverage effect has put us right on weight limit for the rear axle.

We use ratchet straps to tie it down, one on each side of the handle bars and round the rack itself & one over the seat & round the rack.

We do have part of a bike rack fitted as well and have a cover for the scooter which we then strap right over & then tie to the bike rack.(belt & braces).

Regards.


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*scooter rack*

Hi

Thanks for that info brandywine,is the one you have fitted the same as
mine pics attached.

Also do you have some pics of your scooter on the rack please.

Might give me a better idea


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: scooter rack*



kbsserv said:


> Hi Steve
> Hows jan,and have you had a *** yet 8)
> Karl


Hi Karl,
Jan is fine and still no ****. My we are the Lord and LADY OF THE MANOR NOW.

Does the rack not have a weight plate? I have not seen one like that.
Good luck with the search.

Steve


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello KBSSERV,

Ours is much older and only has one set of lights which pull out with the rack and is higher off the ground. Also it is folded up when you open it out & you open it up inwards.

The actual track for the scooter wheels looks the same.

Sorry no pics, cant sort until end of Feb, but took the idea for the strapping from an article late last year in either MMM or Practical Motorhome.

Regards.


----------

